# Thank You M-1 For Ruining Fedor's Career...



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Here's Dana's Tweet.
*
Danawhite M1 = M done! What did I tell you Vadummy!! *

When you hedge your entire company on one golden goose you'd better hope it never retires. Vadim signs with SF for the sake of M-1 (co-signing) and not for the sake of Fedor's career. Had Fedor lost in the UFC which is unlikely other than to Cain or maybe Brock it wouldn't have been that bad as they were eventual champions. I just don't think Brock has the skill and definitely not the chin. Brock would have tapped out LONG AGO with Big Foot on top of em. 

Even before his last two fights Fedor gets stuck in with a no namer, Brett Rogers. WTF were they thinking? 

Losing to Werdum (highly underrated) and now Big Foot who weren't the most highly touted fighters just made the losses all the more difficult to digest. When you see a championship fighter lose you want to see a true passing of the torch. IE: Hughes to GSP. Rich Franklin to Anderson Silva. I'd be proud to get beat by those two knowing the belt would be in good hands...lolz! 

Now it's very unlikely we'll be able to see him fight in UFC. Perhaps that's (M-1) a win in their view as he's the only PRIDE fighter who never fought in the Octagon. To me that will be the one blemish on his record when we talk about the greatest of all times. He's up there, but right now my vote is on Anderson Silva! 

I HOPE, it's not Fedor's last fight as it's never a fighter's wish to leave on a losing note. If he does "wrap it up," then it's a sad day. What a humble dude. 

But like in 300 he fought like a SPARTAN! That's what I'll remember him by.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

good story


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Fedor has gotten stagnant. It happens to every fighter who becomes comfortable with his strengths. 

Fedor would have lost in the UFC as well. The sport has evolved, while M-1, with their business tactics, have fueled Fedor's stagnancy. 

It's up to Fedor where he goes from here (or M-'s if you believe the mob theory). He can start taking his career seriously again and train in different camps, or he could fade into the sunset.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Fedor has gotten stagnant. It happens to every fighter who becomes comfortable with his strengths.
> 
> Fedor would have lost in the UFC as well. The sport has evolved, while M-1, with their business tactics, have fueled Fedor's stagnancy.
> 
> It's up to Fedor where he goes from here (or M-'s if you believe the mob theory). He can start taking his career seriously again and train in different camps, or he could fade into the sunset.


It's a possibility he could have lost in the UFC, but it would have meant something as it most likely would have been to the eventual champion; JDS maybe or Cain. No shame in losing there. Werdum made a good point of pointing out the lack of depth in his camp. Amazing he was able to perform at that level all those years.

Thing that gets me the most is that he's one of the last of the OLD generation fighters. One by one they've all succumbed to age, time, and evolution. "The Emperor" was supposed to be impervious to em all. Suppose as history shows nothing lasts forever.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> It's a possibility he could have lost in the UFC, but it would have meant something as it most likely would have been to the eventual champion; JDS maybe or Cain. No shame in losing there.


This is why I have so much more respect for Couture, Liddell, Nog, even Crocop. There's no legacy is avoiding the best to prolong an undefeated record. Fedor's record is meaningless. He ruined himself by prolonging his career. He should have gone out with a bang like all great champions. 

Do we blame M1? Do we blame his fans? Ultimately he has himself to blame.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

R.I.P Fedor

He had a great run/career.

It doesn't matter what haters like tough-guy Dana say, just because he did not want to fight for the UFC. Dana is like a jealous ex-girlfriend. Opens her mouth to anyone who would listen.

The proof is in the pudding.

It's time ... 

Fighter these days are better + Fedor's size + his age + and he just looks tired these days. There have been whispers of him retiring for a while now.

Hang them up Fedor... no need to prove anything to anyone.
You have cemented your legacy.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I use to wonder how it was like to witness the great fighters of old. You always hear about their greatness, but you never really hear about their decline. Probably because nobody really wants to focus on that. 

For all of us we got to witness the rise of "The Emperor" over the decade. 

Guess we've all become accustomed to his incredible run that we just never wanted to see it truly end. 

It's one of those moments where everybody will remember. Strangely what I remember the most is Big Foot bowing down to him in a show of respect.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

You know what, I am kinda turning sides on M1-Global after this fight. 

Who knows? Maybe they really knew..? maybe Fedor knew?? Maybe even Fedor told them..? :confused02:

They kept Fedor on top for as long as possible, wich is outstanding business if you ask me. 

Even for Fedor's career it might have been the right thing all over sudden. Also the right thing was that they did not accepted the Overeem fight. 

Everything could have turned out way sooner and way worse then anyone of us would have expected!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Fedor's career is the best in the world, there's nothing to ruin. He's a legend and ran his course, it's the nature of the sport for his career and indeed his ability to win fights consistently to fade. As it is, he did so for 10 years, that's more than... well, more than anyone can say in the sport, including Anderson and GSP.

It would be like saying John Hackleman ruined Liddell's career, after all, he started losing to guys like Jardine. It just happens, it happened to Liddell, it happend to Cro Cop, it happened to Fedor. It'll happen to Anderson and GSP as well.

It just happens, no one is to blame, fighters reach a point where they simply cannot compete as they used to, and that's when it's time to hang 'em up, and Fedor did.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

It's not the end of the world, this is another case of too much emphasis being put on records and win/loss ratios.

Put whatever spin you want on it, but Fedor got in the cage and lost the fight, I think the fight should have continued but it didn't and he lost. He's not old, it's his second loss in a row, I'm 99% sure he will fight again.

Anderson Silva has more losses than Fedor losses are unavoidable, but if Fedor didn't fight again to try and redeem his losses, that would be the biggest blemish on his record as one of the GOATs IMO.

If he loses a 3rd time in a row though, he should probably not risk ruining it anymore.


----------



## RightCross (Jan 5, 2011)

BobbyCooper said:


> You know what, I am kinda turning sides on M1-Global after this fight.
> 
> Who knows? Maybe they really knew..? maybe Fedor knew?? Maybe even Fedor told them..? :confused02:
> 
> ...






WOW, i totally agree with your point of view. It is thinking outside the box, and i believe you hit the nail on the head. 

Let's draw a parallel exsmple using GSP. He has shown some hesitation regarding the Silva fight. No big deal, he probably knows he is out-matched. He is an extremely proud fighter and has basically tiptoed around the Silva fight. Fedor knew that Overeem, at this point in both their careers, would dominate him... and there is no shame in that at all. At the end of the day, Fedor is a warrior and so is GSP. The mentality that the fans have when they discuss fighters like Brock, GSP, Silva, Jones, and Aldo is that they can't be beaten and are indestructable. Of course, no matter how good a fighter is, on any given day, someone can prove their superiority


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

M-1 was playing "Russian Roulette" this entire time. Now they shot themselves in the head literally and figuratively. I predict in 12 months they will fall into obscurity. Good riddance!


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

RightCross said:


> WOW, i totally agree with your point of view. It is thinking outside the box, and i believe you hit the nail on the head.
> 
> Let's draw a parallel exsmple using GSP. He has shown some hesitation regarding the Silva fight. No big deal, he probably knows he is out-matched. He is an extremely proud fighter and has basically tiptoed around the Silva fight. *Fedor knew that Overeem, at this point in both their careers, would dominate him... and there is no shame in that at all. At the end of the day, Fedor is a warrior and so is GSP.* The mentality that the fans have when they discuss fighters like Brock, GSP, Silva, Jones, and Aldo is that they can't be beaten and are indestructable. Of course, no matter how good a fighter is, on any given day, someone can prove their superiority



There is shame and outright lying when you duck him, accuse him of steroid use, then pretend to challenge him... these are classic boxing promoter techniques and Fedor went along with it. If GSP starts acting like that, he's going to get called out for it. He hasn't ducked Silva, yet.

It's pathetic to watch the whole Fedor is #1 fanbase come to a shocking conclusion - ohh, maybe the 'haters' had a point, he has been picking hand-picked fighters since 2006 all along - that all pretty much suck and were very beatable.

There are legends of Pride that never stopped looking for the best fights out there, Fedor was not one of them and that's when he stopped being a fighter....these are the guys that deserve respect. Dan Henderson at the tender age of 40. The Nogs, Cro Cop, Coleman, Arona, Rampage, Diabate, Shogun, etc.

Instead he and his management have been hand-picking oppoents, tallying extra wins on his record. Guys cut from the UFC, side-show acts, guys that looked very beatable even going in to the tournament (Antonio Silva and Arlovski were the two worst HWs in the tournament).


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

He is too old. But he had a great run.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Although it seems as of recent rumblings that Fedor is leaing towards retirement, this would be the time for him to tell his management to get the deal done with the UFC. I'd think Dana would take him now, force him to "work his way up", and see what happens. It would be entertaining for all MMA fans to see, and it would give Fedor a chance to restart his career. 

To say he is too old is ignornat, as there are several good fighters at his age level (which is only 34 mind you)

Fedor needs to take charge of his own desitny, which unfortunetly he seems not really to care about. He's always said he never cared about money, or fame, or even success, other than personal accomplishment of overcoming a challenge. 

He never was really "hungry" to be the best, he just was the best...


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Fedor is a grown man, he has nobody to blame but himself. Nobody told him to sign with these guys and nobody told him to train out in the middle of nowhere while a bunch of nobodies while the sport is evovling at the quickest rate in its history.


He had a great run and is a great man. He doesnt want excuses nor does he need them, he is as of right now the GOAT of MMA.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

pt447 said:


> ...this would be the time for him to tell his management to get the deal done with the UFC. I'd think Dana would take him now, force him to "work his way up", and see what happens. ......


Oh palease! You really think Dana wants anything to do with this guy? Fedor needs to prove he can even beat some second rate fighters first, don't you think? There's a better change of Ken Shamrock getting signed.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Calminian said:


> Oh palease! You really think Dana wants anything to do with this guy? Fedor needs to prove he can even beat some second rate fighters first, don't you think? There's a better change of Ken Shamrock getting signed.


 BigFoot Silva isnt 2nd rate. Neither is Werdum. They would both fare very well in the UFC IMO


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Dana would love to bury Fedor. He's shown how vindictive he is in the past. 

Given the chance, he'd sign Fedor, send him against Cain / Brock / JDS / etc.,to be broken, then relish in cutting him.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> BigFoot Silva isnt 2nd rate. Neither is Werdum. They would both fare very well in the UFC IMO


Well Werdum didn't fare well in the UFC. He didn't even fare well against AA. 

This is the typical Fedor circular argument. If they beat Fedor they must not be 2nd rate. What do we have to substantiate Fedor is not 2nd rate? Well he beat Nog and Crocop in their prime. Oy! 

Both BF and dum would struggle in the UFC. Neither will ever beat the top 4, though I would like to see Silva in there. He deserves a shot. Werdum needs to show he can beat fighters better than Fedor.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Calminian said:


> Well Werdum didn't fare well in the UFC. He didn't even fare well against AA.
> 
> This is the typical Fedor circular argument. If they beat Fedor they must not be 2nd rate. What do we have to substantiate Fedor is not 2nd rate? Well he beat Nog and Crocop in their prime. Oy!
> 
> Both BF and dum would struggle in the UFC. Neither will ever beat the top 4, though I would like to see Silva in there. He deserves a shot. Werdum needs to show he can beat fighters better than Fedor.


 Do you consider Overeem better than Fedor??


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> Do you consider Overeem better than Fedor??


We'll find out when he fights Werdum again.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Calminian said:


> We'll find out when he fights Werdum again.


 well, Werdum already beat him once. Imma make $ when he beats him again  I think you underestimate how good he really is, esp on the ground. He is the best HW grappler out there.

He obviously wasnt himself vs JDS, he looked flabby as hell. I still think he would lose to JDS again but JDS is a damn beast who i think is only topped by Cain.

I think BF and Werdum would both beat Brock and Carwin. I think the way you talk about them should be reserved for Brock and Carwin who are both one dimensional and predictable.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> well, Werdum already beat him once. Imma make $ when he beats him again  I think you underestimate how good he really is, esp on the ground. He is the best HW grappler out there.


Meaningless if you can't take your opponent down.  Werdum would get crunched by the top 4 in the UFC. Did you see Werdum Gonzaga? Zag is by no means at the level of Lesnar and Carwin, yet handled Werdum quite easily on the ground for most of the fight. Dum has a long way to go. A win over the new improved Reem would be a great step. I have my doubts he can beat him again. From what I can tell, overeem seems the only real UFC contender.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Fedor in UFC does not sound fun anymore.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Calminian said:


> Meaningless if you can't take your opponent down. Werdum would get crunched by the top 4 in the UFC. Did you see Werdum Gonzaga? Zag is by no means at the level of Lesnar and Carwin, yet handled Werdum quite easily on the ground for most of the fight. Dum has a long way to go. A win over the new improved Reem would be a great step. I have my doubts he can beat him again. From what I can tell, overeem seems the only real UFC contender.


 ??? Werdum KO'd Gonzaga 2x and Gonzaga is also one of the best grapplers in the division, he just is a fool who likes to strike with everybody.

Gonzaga also was holding his own with Carwin til that 1 punch KO, he had Carwin rocked and took him down. I guess time will tell but it feels like you give too much credit to orgs and not enough credit to fighters. It doesnt matter where you fight, talent is talent. SFs HW division is proven and strong.


I bet Sergei would KO Carwin for example. Carwin isnt impressive to me, he is a plodding wrestler who rarely wrestles with horrible footwork and really slow, heavy hands. He is nothing special IMO 

Lesnar is a big one dimensional wrestler who panics when he is hit (not just vs Carwin and Cain either, watch Mir 2 when Mir hits in solid in the 2nd round Brock goes for that horrible desperation TD that Mir gifted him by throwing the ill advised flying knee).


I just dont see many reasons to discredit BF and Werdum yet laud Carwin and Lesnar. Werdum has been in there with Nog when he was a top HW, Gonzaga when he was considered a top HW, Overeem and Fedor. He is much more battle tested than Lesnar or Carwin.

As far as Cain and JDS, we agree there, i think they are the top two HWs and i think JDS will embarrass Brock and Brock will prob retire 5-3. Meanwhile BF is 16-2 (and that loss vs Pele was BS IMO) and Werdum is 14-4 with a resume littered with top 5s and top 10s.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> ??? Werdum KO'd Gonzaga 2x and Gonzaga is also one of the best grapplers in the division, he just is a fool who likes to strike with everybody......


This is all fantasy. Gonzaga is not one of the best grapplers in the div. A LHW named couture completely outgrappled him. Who in the UFC has Gonzaga outgrappled?? Even a rattle Carwin had no problem standing right up and KOing him. Gonzaga showed the weakness of Werdum. AA put the issue to rest. JDS was just icing on the cake.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Calminian said:


> This is all fantasy. Gonzaga is not one of the best grapplers in the div. A LHW named couture completely outgrappled him. Who in the UFC has Gonzaga outgrappled?? Even a rattle Carwin had no problem standing right up and KOing him. Gonzaga showed the weakness of Werdum. AA put the issue to rest. JDS was just icing on the cake.


 Randy is one of the best grapplers in the division aswell...... the same Randy who was outweighed by 60 pounds that Lesnar couldnt take down??? The same Randy who was gonna take down Lesnar til he grabbed the fence. Yea, that Randy is still a great grappler.


Also the same Randy that Nog outgrappled easily, shows you how good a grappler Nog is tho. 

This "top 4" you speak about in the UFC is pretty unproven but as i said im a believer in Cain and JDS. Outside of those 2, im not impressed and im not sure why you are.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Gonzaga is a world class grappler. It isn't even debatable. Grappling doesn't always work when you are getting punched in the face or hut butted, though.

"He won the Mundials (2004), which is considered to be the top Brazilian Jiu Jitsu competition in the world."


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> Randy is one of the best grapplers in the division aswell...... the same Randy who was outweighed by 60 pounds that Lesnar couldnt take down??? .


Lesnar took down Randy several times and never was controlled by Randy on the ground. 

This is quickly becoming Fedor derangement syndrome. Werdum beat Fedor. Therefore Werdum must be great. You have no argument. You're making stuff up now.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Calminian said:


> Lesnar took down Randy several times and never was controlled by Randy on the ground.
> 
> This is quickly becoming Fedor derangement syndrome. Werdum beat Fedor. Therefore Werdum must be great. You have no argument. You're making stuff up now.


 ummm Brock had 1 skinny (as in Randy got up immediately, and one is NOT "several") TD vs Randy and was stuffed 3x. He also grabbed the fence to stop Randys TD. Thats with a 60 pound weight advantage.

As far Werdum, he has been fighting top 5 guys for awhile now. He has proven he belongs in his fights with Nog, Gonzaga, Fedor and BF.

Its funny you say BF deserves to be in the UFC but Werdum doesnt. Keep sleeping on Fabricio and all you have is one fight to point to, the JDS fight but it was clear he wasnt in great shape and as i keep saying JDS IS A BEAST!! BF's only legit loss is to Werdum. He respected Werdums ground game so much he didnt want to go into his guard.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> ummm Brock had 1 skinny TD vs Randy and was stuffed 3x. He also grabbed the fence to stop Randys TD. Thats with a 60 pound weight advantage.


you just lost all credibility. you need to rewatch the fight.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Calminian said:


> you just lost all credibility. you need to rewatch the fight.


 i think you do, here are the fight stats tho but feel free to make up whatever you want in your own mind.

http://www.boxingscene.com/forums/view.php?pg=brock-lesnar-randy-couture

Thats 1 (ONE as in singular) TD, NOT several and if you WATCH the fight, you will see that TD lasted all of 2 seconds before Randy popped back up, just like Cain did. Prob cuz Lesnars wrestling is retardly overrated.

let me guess, that site has no credibility either, only you do??


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

..............


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Calminian said:


> Lesnar had more than 1 takedown and dominated the ground and clinch game. Randy did not win the first round.
> 
> Even on your link, it shows randy wih 0 takedowns? How in the world does this back up your claims that Randy outgrappled Lesnar? I just don't get the logic.
> 
> I'm rewatching right now........


 plz do. Randy held his own in the wrestling department, it was clear as day he wanted to test Brock standing, thats where he felt he could win. He got his wish and in the 2nd Brock had basically abandoned his crappy TD attempts and decided to stand and bang. He clipped Randy behind the ear and the rest is history.


Now remember, this is Randy after what, 1.5 year layoff and 60 pounds lighter?? Hell, i bet Randy could give him a better fight than that and possiblely beat Brock. 


Anyways, no hard feelings, we could go back and forth all day and never agree with each other it seems. I think you should give MMA a chance and not just watch UFC.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> let me guess, that site has no credibility either, only you do??


And yes, your link has no credibility. Just rewatched the first half of the first round. Lesner took him down at 2:35 held him for about 25 sec. Couture got to feet and was taken down again at 2:10 followed by about a minute of GnP. (why would you get your info from a boxing site is beyond me.)

Also, Lesnar did not grab the fence until after the TD attempted by Randy which failed. 

Sorry dude, you're getting owned.
:sarcastic08:

You need to cease from this thread immediately.


----------

